# plug n play LED headlights



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There are a few good threads on this subject already if you search hard enough. 

You can click my profile and search my recent posts.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

evo77 said:


> There are a few good threads on this subject already if you search hard enough.
> 
> You can click my profile and search my recent posts.


thanks man, this thread brings some clarifications LED vs HID:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ior/149562-led-headlight-better-halogens.html


----------

